# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Regarding Store Reviews



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey Robert, I know they're not kosher here, but can I post a link to a site that does store reviews for the US?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Sure, I guess so !


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Awesome! Check this site out. It's been growing exponentially in the past couple of months. The site is maintained by M and A, but the reviews are all customer reviews. (For stores in the whole U.S.!!!)

http://www.fishstorereview.com/


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Cool!


----------

